# Riverside county volunteer?



## angels.girl84 (Sep 5, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone here knew of any agencies to volunteer at to gain some hours? Riverside or San Diego County are both close to me


----------



## emt seeking first job (Sep 5, 2010)

I would suggest contacting the EMS Agency Administrators for a complete list of all active EMS Agencies in the counties you are interested in.

IMHO, do not rule out a paid position if offered.



*San Diego County*

Marcy Metz, Chief Emergency Medical Services
6255 Mission Gorge Rd.
San Diego, CA 92120

(619) 285-6429

Fax: (619) 285-6531

E-MAIL: Marcy.Metz@sdcounty.ca.gov 

List of San Diego County CA providers:

http://www.co.san-diego.ca.us/hhsa/programs/phs/documents/EMS-CE_ProviderListSDCo.pdf

*Riverside County*

Bruce Barton, EMS Administrator
PO Box 7600
Riverside, CA 92513-7600

(951) 358-5029

FAX: (951)358-5160

E-MAIL: bbarton@co.riverside.ca.us 

List of Riverside County, CA BLS providers: 

http://www.rivcoems.org/downloads/downloads_Providers/BlsAmbulanceProviders.pdf

DISCLAINER: The above information was obtained online, may be out of date and should be verified over the telephone.

I wish you all the best in you search for a position.


----------

